# Marijuana sex lube?



## TigerHawk (Nov 14, 2008)

how do I make it? anybody know? me and the gf want to try it out.


----------



## smartsoverambition (Nov 14, 2008)

may i ask why? i just dnt see the point........


----------



## ststepen420 (Nov 14, 2008)

i guess so you can get stoned while getting a piece. dont think they came out with that yet man so just smoke a bowl before hand and go with the KY


----------



## Forsaken5678 (Dec 3, 2008)

HAHA! Just make some weed oil and use that! I think that's the best you're gonna get!


----------



## tDot. (Dec 7, 2008)

If you use an oil based lube, I'm sure there are ways to get the THC to bond with the oil in the lube, right? I still don't see the point though, unless the ol' ladie's gonna be ingesting said lube.


----------



## Dislexicmidget2021 (Dec 8, 2008)

Youre better off Smoking a fatty or two before Gettin the poon, I dont think KY has MJ in the works for lube as of yet.


----------



## Bleedmaize (Dec 8, 2008)

lmao......


----------



## dannyking (Dec 9, 2008)

ky wont do as its water based, but then if you do use an oil based lube this can damage the condon, if of course you use them.... I dont know why you would want to eat that shit though, just get some edible massage oil or somthing, KY jelly isn't as tasty as it sounds.

Peanut butter and KY jelly sandwich!!!


----------



## Stoney McFried (Dec 9, 2008)

I don't know if plant matter would be good to have in your hoo hoo.Might cause irritation,or a yeast infection.Never ever use petroleum jelly in there.


----------



## dannyking (Dec 9, 2008)

or vicks vapor rub. thats a big no no.


----------



## Stoney McFried (Dec 9, 2008)

Good GAWD! Or icy hot,lol.


dannyking said:


> or vicks vapor rub. thats a big no no.


----------



## submachinegun (Dec 10, 2008)

dannyking said:


> or vicks vapor rub. thats a big no no.


sounds like a rave party gone terribly wrong.


----------



## Big P (Dec 11, 2008)

i masterbated with olive oil once when I was a kid.


still got my pecker


----------



## Stoney McFried (Dec 11, 2008)

But, that's because all of your junk is external.WOmen are far more likely to develop infection.And olive oil is good for your skin.I don't know about whether it should be used as lube or not...


Big P said:


> i masterbated with olive oil once when I was a kid.
> 
> 
> still got my pecker


----------



## smartsoverambition (Dec 11, 2008)

has this thread turned into a "what not to put up your vagina?"

LMAO!


----------



## korvette1977 (Dec 11, 2008)

Stoney McFried said:


> I don't know if plant matter would be good to have in your hoo hoo.Might cause irritation,or a yeast infection.Never ever use petroleum jelly in there.




Thats funny,, Insert plant matter ...... Get a loaf of bread outta it ... You gotta love a Hoo Hoo................... Who's got the butter


----------



## 7cotton7 (Dec 12, 2008)

wow this is an amazing thread


----------



## dannyking (Dec 13, 2008)

I was with one girl once and i swear she could have had a job in the guiness brewery.


----------



## ANC (Dec 13, 2008)

lemme guess... you hit that...

Personly I don't want willie any more stoned than he needs to be...


----------



## smokedank (Dec 15, 2008)

dannyking said:


> or vicks vapor rub. thats a big no no.


 especially not bengay!


----------



## Monessen (Dec 15, 2008)

that would be a good Smelling/ Tasting Lube Ha Ha


----------



## mastakoosh (Dec 15, 2008)

yes it can be done....... a hot kettle, a needle, honey oil, a hammer and some ky will be needed.


----------



## Multan (Dec 15, 2008)

unless you can keep it up for like a few hours and she can take it like a champ for a few hours...then it might be worth it?

you're prolly better off shooting up some canna butter up her @$$ and by the time you're through with foreplay....

great success!!!!!!


----------



## 7cotton7 (Dec 15, 2008)

Multan said:


> unless you can keep it up for like a few hours and she can take it like a champ for a few hours...then it might be worth it?
> 
> you're prolly better off shooting up some canna butter up her @$$ and by the time you're through with foreplay....
> 
> great success!!!!!!



very nice!!! I like!!!


----------



## marcoze (Dec 17, 2008)

wow tons of joke answers to a completely legitimate and worthwhile question


As for making the lube, i would just recomend making CannaOil (With either coconut oil or you could use vegetable oil as most natural sex lubes you buy at the store are just that, vegetable oil based. and then just apply as you would regular lube. 

Your(her) anus and vaginal canal is a GREAT receptor for anything that can be absorbed into the bloodstream (THC) due to thousands of blood vesels ending/going through those areas (along with your tongue). She will most likely get stoned long before you (Unless youre into that kinda thing....im no judge). Also a good thing about using it as lube is the heat/action of making love opens up and sends all of your blood vesels down in that region into overtime getting it into your system even further.

So i hope that actually ANswered your question man, do it up and have a good night i gaurantee it works for you.

*****PS: IF YOU DO MAKE THIS, MAKE SURE TO STRAIN/FILTER ALLLLLL PLANT MATTER OUT AND BOTTLE/PACKAGE YOUR PRODUCT WHILE STILL HOT THERE IS NOTHING WORSE THAN AN INFECTION IN ANY OF THE PLACES THAT IVE MENTIONED!!! EVEN THOUGH PLANT MATTER ISNT POISONOIS YOUR BODY DOESNT LIKE THAT SHIT STUCK UP THERE*******


----------



## fdd2blk (Dec 17, 2008)




----------



## misshestermoffitt (Dec 17, 2008)

who comes up with this stuff?


----------



## thcheaven (Dec 17, 2008)

Fuk'n FDD, always with the twisted aspect of reality! love it!


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Dec 17, 2008)

We should combine the centipede vaginas with the "12 things I'd like to throw at Bush" thread. I'd love to throw some cenetipede filled vaginas at Bush.


----------



## fdd2blk (Dec 17, 2008)




----------



## Stoney McFried (Dec 17, 2008)

Well, that was totally unexpected.


----------



## Multan (Dec 18, 2008)

obey your master


----------



## Pdiddy (Dec 19, 2008)

god danm perverts!!!!!!!!


----------



## Gamberro (Dec 19, 2008)

Hash oil applied to the skin can cause effects, as seen by the followers anointed by John the Disciple. Just hash oil, freshly made to deterr infection


----------



## Gamberro (Dec 19, 2008)

PS the vagina is a direct flow into a artery so you should know that girl gonna be WACKED out


----------



## Budsworth (Dec 19, 2008)

Why couldn't a woman masterbate witha fatty for 30 or 40 minutes. Then leave it up in there for a day and get baked.......Less fattening that a hot cannabutter brownie.


----------



## Stoney McFried (Dec 19, 2008)

Risk of infection.Vagina is temperamental.


Budsworth said:


> Why couldn't a woman masterbate witha fatty for 30 or 40 minutes. Then leave it up in there for a day and get baked.......Less fattening that a hot cannabutter brownie.


----------



## petejonson (Dec 19, 2008)

i know this is not really related at the moment but imagine using fentanyl gel as lube lol


----------



## purplekitty7772008 (Dec 19, 2008)

There is lube out there that you can buy that has hemp oil in it. My boyfriend and I have some. Just look for the little marijuana plant on it. Ours is strawberry flavored. Its warming sensation, and it also tingles. Not the warming, but it actually tingles. I never put it in me, because of the sugars in it.
Just so you men know, putting that stuff inside of a vag can cause yeast infection, aka vaginitis.
Its more like the stuff that you put on each other, and lick it off slowly.... hehe.
But not that you put inside.

I got mine from Spencers in the mall. So if you live somewhere where there is a spencers, I'm pretty sure you can find it. They always have kinky stuff there. I would know. lol.


----------



## seattlecoughee (Oct 31, 2013)

marcoze said:


> wow tons of joke answers to a completely legitimate and worthwhile question
> 
> 
> As for making the lube, i would just recomend making CannaOil (With either coconut oil or you could use vegetable oil as most natural sex lubes you buy at the store are just that, vegetable oil based. and then just apply as you would regular lube.
> ...


100%. I would go with coconut canna oil... "Coconut oil is the best oil to use if you opt to use one vaginally and it is actually a great way to treat yeast infections as it contains caprylic acid. Specifically, it has been shown to be quite effective in combating Candida strains. However, it may not be something you want to use as a personal lubricant based on incompatibility with some birth control methods and interactions with sexual products" - http://www.naturalnews.com/040899_personal_lubricants_sex_toys_vaginal_dryness.html##ixzz2jJn8kl95

Plus the smell would be very niiiiiiiiiiiiice!


----------



## seattlecoughee (Oct 31, 2013)

Old thread, good topic and maybe the only thing I haven't seen in a dispensary yet.


----------



## LIBERTYCHICKEN (Nov 2, 2013)

Glycerin may be a option as it is antibacterial , caries thc, and is somewhat slick


----------



## PetFlora (Nov 3, 2013)

If your interest includes anal, then I'm guessing it will get you *high ASS shit*


----------



## LIBERTYCHICKEN (Nov 5, 2013)

Plenty of blood vessils on the pecker and in the clam


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Nov 7, 2013)

damn it all I thought if it aint spit it aint love! lmao no?


----------

